# minimax t100



## lostintheforest (8 Sep 2007)

hi does anyone know of any web sites were i can get some instructions for a minimax t100 lathe. a friend has one and wanted the instructions. ive googled it but nothing comes up
thank in advance


----------



## Hans (9 Sep 2007)

Hi lostintheforest,

The lathe probably came from Minimax Canada.
why not try an e-mail to them?

Hans


----------



## Richard - Canada (6 Nov 2007)

Hans, 

MiniMax Canada do no support the lathe T100. As a matter of fact i never hear about this machine. However, we do have the MiniMax T-124 lathe. 

You can look it up on the web site!
www.minimaxcanada.com

regards,


----------



## lostintheforest (6 Nov 2007)

the lathe has found a home in the little workshop at work. a new lad started work a few weeks ago who does turning and has beening showing some of us how to turn. he phoned a few places up to get the instructions and they said the same never heard of it and are you sure we made it! does any one know how to tell what size thread is on the machine its only got a face plate and we are going to get a chuck for it.


----------



## DaveL (6 Nov 2007)

Hi Richard,

Welcome to the forum.

Your link was caught by our spam trap, here it is:
www.minimaxcanada.com

That will stop happening once you have a few more posts to your name.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Nov 2007)

Try contacting these people They have a minimax T124 copy lathe and may know something about yours

Pete


----------



## Richard - Canada (6 Nov 2007)

Thanks Dave, 

lostintheforest, it might be interesting to see the difference between the T100 and T124. Anyway I do have the owner manual and the operation & maintenance book if you need them!

Let me know!


----------



## Paul.J (6 Nov 2007)

Helo Richard and welcome  
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (7 Nov 2007)

Hi *lostintheforest*, have heard of this lathe before but I think it was in the context of finding information about it as you are trying to do.

Try this link it should help if you have to measure the spindle nose dimensions. Thread sizing It is a PDF document, go down to the 3rd page (step 5) it gives you a full description on how to measure a lathe spindle register, and thread.

Good luck.


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2007)

Welcome to the forum *Richard*.


----------



## Richard - Canada (8 Nov 2007)

Thanks CHJ

I'm not a pro at woodworking but i do admire the people who have the natural talent for it!


----------

